# constipation followed by liquid poo



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been constipated for almost a week. When I was going I couldn't go a lot. Then I had small rabbit like bm earlier then with no warning had straight liquid poo. It was like I peed out of my butt. Sorry about the tmi. No cramps, no warning. Is this typical after a bout of constipation? I took Imodium about 20 min or so before the D but I guess it was too late. Now I'm concerned something is wrong. I hate this


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I did the worst thing possible and googled my problem. Came up with fecal impaction. Is that really a possibility or am I freaking myself out? It says taking things to slow the bowels down could cause it. I take Imodium almost daily. I have to wait until June 18th to see my gi. Im even more worried now. Sigh.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would stop worrying as that will make symptoms worse for anyone. Having diarrhea after constipation is very common. So I would relax... hopefully things will calm down soon for ya. If you were in serious trouble.. nothing would be coming out at all. So try to distract yourself away from thinking about your gut. If your are still terribly concerned call your GP.. but like I said D following a bout of constiapation can be typical for some people.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

My little brother had fecal impaction (and he does not have IBS) but his was more like an anal leakage over a long period of time. Basically we thought he had diarrhea and he was really constipated the whole time. I do have symptoms similar to what you described quite often, in fact most of my flairs start as constipation (or even normal) but turn to D. I usually have plenty of cramps to warn me though. Oh, and NEVER web MD! I freaked myself out into thinking I had a prolapsed rectum when I actually had a hemerroid







hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I try to never Google my symptoms. I caused myself so much stress in the past over that. Normally I have cramps but sometimes, like this recent flair, I just get some weird gurgles then have to run to the bathroom. Its very weird. As much as I hate the cramps at least they give me warning.

I guess I'm just getting myself worked up because I feel like my symptoms are getting worse. They had kind of subsided for awhile last year then since this past December its been non stop ibs problems. I've slightly been able to correlate it with ovulation then pms. But I'm not 100% sure if that's really what it is. I've cut back on my coffee consumption, rarely eat dairy and eat foods that are meant to be good for ibs. I just don't know what to do anymore. There are so many shows, events and trips I've been planning for the summer but at this point some days I wonder if I can even make it through work.

I've relaxed about the fecal impaction. Even if I did have it the treatment seems easier than some of the tests I've gone through since my ibs started. Hopefully I can get all of this under control again soon.


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

windemere said:


> I did the worst thing possible and googled my problem. Came up with fecal impaction. Is that really a possibility or am I freaking myself out? It says taking things to slow the bowels down could cause it. I take Imodium almost daily. I have to wait until June 18th to see my gi. Im even more worried now. Sigh.


Hi Windemere,

I am wondering if taking just a small amount of psyllium husk (only) powder in the evenings at bedtime might not help you. I usually find that taking only a teaspoon in a half of glass of water is very helpful. Don't follow the 'directions'... just try a teaspoon like I suggested...if this is something you might like to try. Good luck.


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Lately I've been experiencing the same thing. Actually home from work today because of it. If you're very concerned see your doctor but if things start returning to 'normal' try not to worry. And even if it is fecal impaction what is the worst thing that can happen?


----------



## jbn140 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wondered how you are doing by now? This kind of thing is fairly common with me....I have the C for a several days or even a week, then struggle with finally passing....then once "the blockage" is gone, the liquid D hits! ugh. But thankfully after a couple of sessions in the bathroom over the next hour or so it is over and I am back to my "normal" until the next flair.


----------



## looby_loo (Mar 19, 2013)

This happens to me too, especially if i've taken a large (for me) dose of Imodium. I've cut it down to just half a tablet per day now and it seems to have stopped happening.

Re tying your IBS into your menstrual cycle, even before I had IBS I would get D on the first day of menstruating (am now happily menopausal!)


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been wondering if I had a touch of the stomach flu. I was feeling very ill and worn out the two days prior to the d. I was nauseous and my stomach felt a different kind of sick than usual. Its been going around my job. Its just speculation. I can never tell if my d is from ibs or if its a bug. I haven't had d since the liquid bm. I've had my normal soft, not formed stool or the hard, painful to pass stool. Whatever the reason for the terrible d it seems to have passed for now. The d was on my first day of ovulation and I've noticed in the past 4 months I've had horrible d during ovulation. I love the ibs guessing game.


----------



## manders7 (Oct 3, 2010)

jbn140 said:


> Just wondered how you are doing by now? This kind of thing is fairly common with me....I have the C for a several days or even a week, then struggle with finally passing....then once "the blockage" is gone, the liquid D hits! ugh. But thankfully after a couple of sessions in the bathroom over the next hour or so it is over and I am back to my "normal" until the next flair.


This happens to me often when I am not careful with my diet. It's normal for IBS sufferers. And throw in hormones and menstrual cycle, the same prostaglandins that cause the uterus to contract also cause our colon to spazz. It's ok. Just be hydrated and exercise and eat well.


----------

